# My rescue cat won't sit on my lap anymore



## cinquebanana (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm a first time cat owner. About 2 months ago I adopted a 9 year old cat from the shelter. In the beginning, during the day, he loved sleeping near me or even sleeping in my lap. Now he usually just sleeps in one of his beds and never sits in my lap anymore. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cats go through phases, he may be feeling more comfortable, independent and confident now. I have one cat who has *never* been a lap cat and I wouldn't trade her for the world. My other cat is quite clingy since losing her sister last year. 

You haven't done anything wrong. In fact, it's great that you adopted an older cat, they mostly get left behind.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

No you've done nothing wrong. They often change their favorite places to nap - especially if you've spent money on supplying such things. 

Thank you for taking in the homeless.


----------



## FluffyLove (Jun 25, 2019)

My boys take turns between who will sit on me or daddy or the chair next to the furnace. The bed probably has a good sun spot or source of heat that people just don't like sitting in for as long as cats. It takes about 3 months for them to open up. Your kitty is experimenting with different spots and will find more as time goes on. One of my boys loves to cram himself into the cat caves I got him. They're plush and fold down into beds. He pushes them over to the heater and crawls inside to face the heat. He's weird. My youngest likes daddy's dirty clothes most and his robe or the middle of the floor or the tangle up in someone's long hair.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that he is used to his surroundings he may have discovered his bed is more comfy. A 9 year old cat is starting to have "old bones"


----------



## cinquebanana (Jan 3, 2021)

marie73 said:


> Cats go through phases, he may be feeling more comfortable, independent and confident now. I have one cat who has *never* been a lap cat and I wouldn't trade her for the world. My other cat is quite clingy since losing her sister last year.
> 
> You haven't done anything wrong. In fact, it's great that you adopted an older cat, they mostly get left behind.


He is definitely getting more confident! I can tell especially when we have company - he used to run and hide just from hearing the dorbell, now he comes to the door and wants to inspect who's coming over 🥰
I'm so glad it's a good thing for him! I love him to bits - lap cat or not ❤ Though I have to admit, I do miss having my lap warmer 😋


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had both shorthair and longhair cats, and did notice over many years I've owned cats is that it's the longhair ones that aren't generally the lap sitters. Some of my longhair cats would sit for a little while and then move, because they felt too warm in my lap. Shorthair cats are usually better lap sitters, and bald cats, like the Sphynx, are the best----they're like glue!.. I have two Devon Rex, and my 16 y.o. one has lost most of his hair.....and he always wants to be in my lap (sitting in my lap now as I type this!), the other is a good lap sitter too, but not as much as the other one.


----------

